# ATTN Sony A55 users



## rgregory1965 (Sep 16, 2011)

New firmware update is out....I got it last night and its sweet....alot more options and more creative features.


Digital Imaging |  Sony Support Europe

This utility upgrades the SLT-A55 firmware to version 2.00, and provides the following benefits:

Addition of the [Picture Effect] function.
Enable to assign often-used features to the D-RANGE button for customization.
Addition of a new mode to turn off display parameters.
Improved operability of the Menu.
High-Speed Synchronization via wireless lighting operation of the applicable external flash.
Addition of Digital level gauge when using the optional external monitor such asthe Clip-on LCD Monitor, the CLM-V55.


----------



## immski (Nov 28, 2011)

Thanks for the update.  I did not know that there was an update for the camera.  Peace.


----------



## ConradM (Nov 28, 2011)

Just checked and the same update is applicable to the A33 as well. 

Having fun taking selective color photos. :greenpbl:


----------



## Blitz55 (Dec 8, 2011)

I have an A550. I am pretty new to this and so glad to see there is a Sony forum section here. How do I upgrade this firmware?


----------



## dxqcanada (Dec 8, 2011)

I do not think there is a firmware update for the DSLR-A550
Sony eSupport - DSLR-A550 - Support


----------



## Blitz55 (Dec 9, 2011)

Well being a bit new to this I think I was confused with A55, I just thought the 0 was being left off.

Ok nevermind


----------



## takeapicturenow (Feb 8, 2012)

How do you get the update?


----------



## dxqcanada (Feb 8, 2012)

takeapicturenow said:


> How do you get the update?



Sony Support
Sony eSupport - SLT-A55V - Support


----------

